# Yeast Infection Coming Back???



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Since Khan has been off kibble and eating RAW his right ear has completely cleared of any of that black nasty yeast infection gunk. Yeah!!
Buuut, now I am noticing this starting to come back? The only thing I've changed in his diet is adding a little Salmon Oil. He is allergic to Flax/Flaxseed. Could he really be allergic to Salmon Oil too? They are both Omega 3's
What do you think??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Does he really need to be supplemented? What else do you feed on a regular basis?

It might be a change in the environment (allergies/pollen/etc) or a change in the weather (not sure where you are and what the climate change is like with the seasons). Here in Colorado we tend to see a lot more ear infections this time of year when the weather and climate become a bit more moist.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Does he really need to be supplemented? What else do you feed on a regular basis?
> 
> It might be a change in the environment (allergies/pollen/etc) or a change in the weather (not sure where you are and what the climate change is like with the seasons). Here in Colorado we tend to see a lot more ear infections this time of year when the weather and climate become a bit more moist.


Don't know if he Needs the supplement. I just thought it would be a good idea...Maybe not?

Weather in Washington state is ALWAYS moist! Rain, Rain, and more Rain! :biggrin:
He doesn't seem to be suffering from any other "allergy symptoms" no licking of paws like he did when he was on kibble. His sister from another mister, our Boston, tends to get allergies from grass/pollen, she sneezes and her eyes get irritated; but even she hasn't been feeling those effects.
So I'm not sure if this could be an environmental issue.
Guess I will cut out the Salmon Oil, and after a couple weeks if it clears up, then I know.

Thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, either way...you should get some ear cleaner and clean out his ears once daily for 7 days in a row to get the gunk out, because that is where the main source of the infection is.

Make sure to get a cleaner that also has a drying agent in it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Khan said:


> but even she hasn't been feeling those effects.
> So I'm not sure if this could be an environmental issue.


Just keep in mind that they're two different dogs, so different environmental allergies might flare one up but not the other. 

When we got Chesney she had a pretty bad ear infection, and after a lot of research I came across this recipe on a Cocker breeder's website for ear cleaning. It's pretty inexpensive to make, and I've read only really good things about it. I asked my vet if it was safe, and he says that he's recommended it to several patients with chronic ear infections. Anyway, I'm not sure if the rules allow me to post their recipe on here, so I'll just link it. 

Cocker Spaniel Ear Cleaner Recipe - Ear Infections


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Just keep in mind that they're two different dogs, so different environmental allergies might flare one up but not the other.
> 
> When we got Chesney she had a pretty bad ear infection, and after a lot of research I came across this recipe on a Cocker breeder's website for ear cleaning. It's pretty inexpensive to make, and I've read only really good things about it. I asked my vet if it was safe, and he says that he's recommended it to several patients with chronic ear infections. Anyway, I'm not sure if the rules allow me to post their recipe on here, so I'll just link it.
> 
> Cocker Spaniel Ear Cleaner Recipe - Ear Infections


Thanks Corgipaws. I certainly didn't mean to lump them both together. I guess I was just trying to say that with all the environmental allergies people/dogs are suffering with, my little one isn't having those effects.
I am also more inclined to believe Khan has food allergies rather than environmental...again, this would only be an ASSumption. Given his track record, the food seems to be where he has the problems. 
His ear is not that bad, so hopefully a few days of this along with cutting out the Salmon Oil, and he will be good as gold.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Khan said:


> Thanks Corgipaws. I certainly didn't mean to lump them both together. I guess I was just trying to say that with all the environmental allergies people/dogs are suffering with, my little one isn't having those effects.


Oh I understand, sometimes I throw in statements for others who might be 'lurking" so to speak, just to have out there. I should have been specific. :biggrin:



Khan said:


> I am also more inclined to believe Khan has food allergies rather than environmental...again, this would only be an ASSumption. Given his track record, the food seems to be where he has the problems.
> His ear is not that bad, so hopefully a few days of this along with cutting out the Salmon Oil, and he will be good as gold.


I would think that because of the improvement upon going raw, that it wouldn't be the raw diet causing the problem to come back. Did you add anything new lately to the raw diet?? 

Some dogs are just flat prone to ear infections because of the way the ear sits on the head, and the heaviness of the "ear leather" that flaps over the canal opening. Of course diet can definately help, but for some dogs, regular ear cleaning just has to take place no matter what you feed. (I have never cleaned Annie's ears, and have done grissom's once in the last year... but champ has his done about once a month, and chesney every week. it just aries dog to dog) Chesney hasn't had an ear infection since we battled of the terrible one she had when we got her... but I still clean her ears once a week with that recipe I posted. It doesn't smell great, but then again, no ear cleaner does.


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried using Tea Tree Oil for the issue?

Or witch hazel for cleaning the ears?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The Salmon Oil I started adding a few weeks ago. 
That's why I'm going to cut it out to see if it goes away. 

I have both Witch Hazel and Tee Tree Oil in the house; but I've never tried using them to clean their ears. I've used the Tee Tree Oil for their paws, and man do they hate the smell! They curl their lip and turn their head when they get a whiff of the stuff!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What's tea tree oil do for their paws?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I used it when their pads were really dry/cracked.


----------

